# Mes amis sont des stars



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

Bon peuple, salut (1).

Alors vous, je ne sais pas, mais perso, je viens de trouver une nouvelle raison de me la péter grave (être Dieu, c'est comme être benjamin, ça ne suffit pas toujours...) : presque tous mes amis sont des stars. Oui bon, je dis presque parce que j'en garde un ou deux de pas connus. Avoir des pauvres c'est comme qui dirait une tradition... Mais les autres, pardon ! Que de la paillette, que du lourd.
Tout a commencé par une visite sur l'iTunes MacG Store à la recherche d'un raccourci clavier que je ne devais pas trouver. Bah oui, j'ai bien dit MacG Store... Mais vous allez vite comprendre pourquoi.
Donc, je traînais mes guêtres dans les allées virtuelles de la célèbre boutique quand, soudain, je tombai en arrêt devant le nom d'une artiste. C'était là, devant moi, écrit sur mon écran comme en lettres de feu : LORNA. Choc, stupeur et tremblements, et même un léger début d'[Finn_Atlas veille au grain, hin hin] pour couronner le tout. Quoi ? Lorna ? Notre Lorna ? *Ma* Lorna ? Je n'en revenais pas. J'avais beau l'avoir entendu fredonner dans un thread de sinistre mémoire, je m'attendais à tout sauf à la trouver là.
Je n'étais pas encore remis de mon émotion quand je faillis tomber à la renverse... Devant moi, tel un monolithe, une stèle, un pic, un cap ou n'importe quelle péninsule du genre, pareil à un [Finn_Atlas voit tout, hou hou] géant obscène et désirable, la couverture d'un album de Sonnyboy faisait miroiter ses pixels sous mes yeux.
Plus loin, ce fut le tour d'Amok et de supermoquette. Je découvris même le podcast de Macinside et que la vie de Freelancer avait fait l'objet d'un film...
Vous imaginez la perplexité qui était la mienne lorsque, d'un clic, je m'apprêtais à quitter l'endroit pour regagner mon salon, ma réalité et, par la même occasion, mon frigo. Pourtant, avant de partir, j'eus la curiosité de faire une dernière recherche, comme ça pour le fun. Une recherche de trop, sans doute motivée par ma vielle vanité, histoire de voir si, des fois, dans la vitrine du magasin qui n'existe pas, mon reflet ne serait pas plus beau. Et la réponse est venue d'un coup, brisant net mon espérance et mon rêve : No Evil. No me.

(1) Oui Antoine, toi aussi. :love:


----------



## katelijn (25 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon peuple, salut (1).
> 
> Alors vous, je ne sais pas, mais perso, je viens de trouver une nouvelle raison de me la péter grave (être Dieu, c'est comme être benjamin, ça ne suffit pas toujours...) : presque tous mes amis sont des stars. Oui bon, je dis presque parce que j'en garde un ou deux de pas connus. Avoir des pauvres c'est comme qui dirait une tradition... Mais les autres, pardon ! Que de la paillette, que du lourd.
> Tout a commencé par une visite sur l'iTunes MacG Store à la recherche d'un raccourci clavier que je ne devais pas trouver. Bah oui, j'ai bien dit MacG Store... Mais vous allez vite comprendre pourquoi.
> ...



_*Lornaaaaaaaaa .... Applique !!!!
*_

Trop fort ... Papi chulo:love: :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Mars 2006)

Heu c'est quoi le rapport entre illona et SM


----------



## katelijn (25 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Heu c'est quoi le rapport entre illona et SM



Ah bon, parce que toi, tu as réussi a les connecter? 

Chez moi, ça fuit


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

mon petit nom c'est Oscar...


----------



## katelijn (25 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mon petit nom c'est Oscar...



Je vais me coucher, ça continue a fuir    

Dios Santo, Lorna ... ¡Donde estas?: siffle:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2006)

Hum...


----------



## katelijn (25 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mon petit nom c'est Oscar...



je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait, ça viens d'arriver!! 
Je vous assure avant ça fuyais:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hum...


Ah oui, c'est tout à fait comparable... On fusionne ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, c'est tout à fait comparable... On fusionne ?


 
Bah, moi je suis pour hein...  Le contraire t'aurait étonné...  En plus avec un admin...


----------



## bengilli (25 Mars 2006)

bien bourrin DJ Amok... moi qui aime la Happy House


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mars 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> bien bourrin DJ Amok... moi qui aime la Happy House


héhé, ça ne m'étonne pas dut tout que tu aimes la Happy House jeune sauvageon.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Heu c'est quoi le rapport entre illona et SM


Ben c'est *nase*, ducon


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Heu c'est quoi le rapport entre illona et SM



c'est purement virtuel


----------



## Nephou (25 Mars 2006)

plat / tonique


non


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

[mode Brialy=ON] Tous mes amis sont là ! [mode Brialy=OFF]


----------



## tomtom (26 Mars 2006)

tiens tiens


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> tiens tiens


Rhhhhhhhaaaaaaaa ! Même tomtom !!!!!

Vous vous êtes donné le mot pour me faire plaisir ou quoi ?  :love:


----------



## bengilli (26 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, ça ne m'étonne pas dut tout que tu aimes la Happy House jeune sauvageon.



en fait je sais pas si j'aime ça, j'aime surtout les soirées qui vont avec :rateau: 

et toi bel Appolon tu sors toujours au Marx Bar ?



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tous mes amis sont là !



Puisqu'on est entre amis, Paul je compte sur toi pour m'aider à sortir le Doc dans les clubs les plus dirty de Paris


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> bien bourrin DJ Amok... moi qui aime la Happy House



:love:


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2006)

Bordel de bordel, c'est la zone avc les décallages horaires cette nuit !


----------



## ficelle (26 Mars 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Paul je compte sur toi pour m'aider à sortir le Doc dans les clubs les plus dirty de Paris



epargnez nous les images....


----------



## bengilli (26 Mars 2006)

ptain si j'étais revenu zoner dans le bar j'aurais carrément raté ma répé de demain matin... c'est incroyable que je n'ai pas entendu parler de ce changement d'heure... 

Cool j'ai trouvé une utilité à ces forums 

Bonne nuits les loulous (Amok si tu peux changer de coté, elle a tête qui tappe la cloison je vais pas fermer l'&#339;il )



			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> epargnez nous les images...



Tu seras dans le donjon :rateau:


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Amok si tu peux changer de coté, elle a tête qui tappe la cloison je vais pas fermer l'il



T'inquiètes, c'est fini ! je suis naze aussi ! Bonne nuit ma grosse


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

Ça va lui faire plaisir !!!

"Tu baises ma puce ?"

[Schlika - Schlika - Schlika - Schlika - Schlika...]

"Bonne nuit ma grosse"

Encore une qui prend du poids en l'espace de quelques minutes... Décidément, la qualité de la matière première laisse rudement à désirer de nos jours :mouais:



(En attendant, vous pouvez toujours chercher DJ BackCat... )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (En attendant, vous pouvez toujours chercher DJ BackCat... )


J'ai dit : mes _amis_.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

Tu sais, j'y ai pensé. J'ai préféré te laisser le dire


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, j'y ai pensé. J'ai préféré te laisser le dire


Je deviens prévisible, il faut *vraiment* que je me surveille...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

T'inquiètes  C'est mon job ça, surveiller


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, ça ne m'étonne pas dut tout que tu aimes la Happy House jeune sauvageon.


Tous ceux et celles qui ont eu un jour l'immense honneur de croiser la route de la Bengilli savent que le terme "jeune sauvageon" est particulièrement bien adapté !    :love:


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je deviens prévisible, il faut *vraiment* que je me surveille...



Tu deviens vieille ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tous ceux et celles qui ont eu un jour l'immense honneur de croiser la route de la Bengilli savent que le terme "jeune sauvageon" est particulièrement bien adapté !    :love:


Quant à moi, j'ai surtout le souvenir d'un équilibriste de tout premier ordre.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu deviens vieille ! :rateau:


Tu sais de quoi tu parles...


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2006)

:sick:




 Edit : je crois que c'est le post le plus court de toute ma "carrière". Deviens-je vieille ET floodeuse ?


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tous ceux et celles qui ont eu un jour l'immense honneur de croiser la route de la Bengilli savent que le terme "jeune sauvageon" est particulièrement bien adapté !    :love:


Surtout "jeune". 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit : mes _amis_.


 
 Le fait que tu ne connaisses rien à la magie des langues slaves, et que mon éditeur, un peu vieille russie, ait refusé les propositions mirobolontes de l'ITMS, ne constituent en aucun cas une excuse à ce que tu m'ais oublié.

 Tu n'es pas mon ami, je  le note et je ne m'en félicite pas.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas mon ami, je  le note et je ne m'en félicite pas.


Mais si mon rezbounet, bien sûr que tu es mon ami (un peu moins depuis que tu n'est plus violet, je te l'accorde). J'avoue que ne pas trouver ton nom parmi les artistes présents sur l'iTMS a été une grande déception pour moi. C'est pourquoi je me réjouis d'apprendre que tu es, toi aussi, une véritable star et, surtout, que tu ne fais pas partie de mes pauvres. Reste que Foguenne me déçoit. S'il y en a un que je m'attendais à trouver, c'est bien lui ! Amok me l'a dit si souvent : « Tu sais, Paul, ses photos, c'est du pipeau. » Je suis déçu, déçu, déçu... :love:


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais si mon rezbounet, bien sûr que tu es mon ami (un peu moins depuis que tu n'est plus violet, je te l'accorde).



Si tu étais le seul... Si tu voyais comment s'est réduite la population qui me donne des coups de boule, c'est incroyable...  





> Reste que Foguenne me déçoit. S'il y en a un que je m'attendais à trouver, c'est bien lui ! Amok me l'a dit si souvent : « Tu sais, Paul, ses photos, c'est du pipeau. » Je suis déçu, déçu, déçu... :love:


Il se cache sous un pseudo pour faire du hip-hop sans grand talent.


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais si mon rezbounet, bien sûr que tu es mon ami (un peu moins depuis que tu n'est plus violet, je te l'accorde). J'avoue que ne pas trouver ton nom parmi les artistes présents sur l'iTMS a été une grande déception pour moi. C'est pourquoi je me réjouis d'apprendre que tu es, toi aussi, une véritable star et, surtout, que tu ne fais pas partie de mes pauvres. Reste que Foguenne me déçoit. S'il y en a un que je m'attendais à trouver, c'est bien lui ! Amok me l'a dit si souvent : « Tu sais, Paul, ses photos, c'est du pipeau. » Je suis déçu, déçu, déçu...


Plus péripapéticienne, tu meurs !


----------



## bengilli (26 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tous ceux et celles qui ont eu un jour l'immense honneur de croiser la route de la Bengilli savent que le terme "jeune sauvageon" est particulièrement bien adapté !    :love:



Ouais ben c'est plus ce que c'était, comme toi j'ai le poil qui devient dru et la fesse qui ramolit...  enfin quand je vois ce que tu arrives encore à te tapper dans ton état de délabrement avancé, j'envisage le futur incertain avec une douce quiétude 




			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quant à moi, j'ai surtout le souvenir d'un équilibriste de tout premier ordre



c'est marrant, comme je te le disais l'autre jour, c'était d'avantage pour chercher un filet d'air frais dans la moiteur torride de cette nuit sur China Town que de jouer les marioles à 10 mètres au dessus du vide, programme libre, triple boucle piquée, salto carpé et coup de pied à la lune avec réception hasardeuse sur le capot d'une Escort Ghia...  banzaï


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

Dites, si d'autres admins veulent faire plaisir, c'est pour ma collec.  :love:

P.S. : Je ne te dis pas bravo... Maintenant que le vieux va être au courant qu'on se cause, il n'a pas fini de me faire des scènes. Tu le connais, je ne te fais pas un dessin et je t'épargne un long discours.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le poil qui devient dru et la fesse qui ramolit...



Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le langage est encore tellement plein d'élégance et de verdeur, qu'il semble bien n'y avoir aucun soucis à se faire pour la suite :bebe:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2006)

Tombe le futal...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tombe le futal...



:rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2006)

T'as qu'à faire ce qu'on te dit et c'est tout...


----------



## katelijn (26 Mars 2006)

Le printemps est bien là


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à faire ce qu'on te dit et c'est tout...



J'ai du mal parfois mais je suis sûre que tu me comprends. Non ?  Après tout on ne se refait pas même si j'apprècie le conseil


----------



## anntraxh (26 Mars 2006)

Revenons-en au sujet, bien que je ne sois pas une amie de DocEvil.
(Et que l'ortographe soit un quart de poil de chouïa différente.):rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2006)

Non.

On fera ce que JE deciderai.


----------



## anntraxh (26 Mars 2006)

Bonne idée.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2006)

Toujours.


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Je ne te dis pas bravo... Maintenant que le vieux va être au courant qu'on se cause, il n'a pas fini de me faire des scènes.


J'exige des explications ! 

Et d'abord, j'ai pas la fesse molle !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ...bien que je ne sois pas une amie de DocEvil.


Mais Anne, tu es mon amie. Tu es seulement la plus *exigeante* de toutes mes amies.


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tombe le futal...



En fait, on se méprend généralement sur la grammaire sonnyboyenne : dans son expression fétiche, certains diraient son leitmotiv, le verbe n'est pas à l'impératif comme on aurait tendance à le croire en se basant sur des apriori sans fondement (c'est le cas de le dire ). Il s'agit tout bonnement d'un tout bête et néammoins charmant présent de l'indicatif.

C'est l'inversion de la position du verbe et du sujet (certains diraient qu'il sagit d'une anastrophe mais je tendrais à penser qu'il y a débat chez les modérateurs pour ranger cette si élégante figure de style dans cette catégorie un tant soit peu floue) qui donne ce charme indéfinissable à la prose de Sonny.

Il ne fait que suivre là de grands exemples que certains s'empressent trop vite d'oublier. Je me bornerais à rappeler les derniers vers du pont Mirabeau cher à Guillaume Apollinaire :

_Passent les jours et passent les semaines
Ni temps passé
Ni les amours reviennent
Sous le pont Mirabeau coule la Seine

Vienne la nuit sonne l'heure
Les jours s'en vont je demeure_

Remplacer "passent" par "tombe"
Remplacer "les jours" par "le futal"

et ce petit exercice de linguistique amusante vous permettra de considérer (pour ceux qui par chance ne sont pas borgnes, car cela arrive) d'un autre oeil notre cher Sonny.

Sous ce nouvel angle, ce refrain entêtant "tombe le futal" se colore de nostalgie, on pense à Kosma, aux feuilles d'automne, à Zoot Sims, Cannonball Adderley, Stan Getz et une foultitude d'autres qui en ont si bien parlé sans mot dire.

Et de fil en aiguille (ce qui peut aider à resserrer les boulons et empêcher le dit futal de tomber) on en revient à Guillaume et à ses colchiques qui, je ne sais pourquoi, me ramènent à Sonny  :

_Le pré est joli en automne,
Les vaches y paissant lentement s'empoisonnent_ 

Alors, en ces jours où le printemps, tout juste encore bébé joufflu, remplit d'allégresse les coeurs (et d'autre chose d'autres choses), je tiens à apporter mon soutien à notre camarade nostalgique et à son pantalon fuyant.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2006)

Tombent les futals...

Morflent les trouducs...

Jouasse je suis...


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et d'abord, j'ai pas la fesse molle !



De fait, il eut du dire "les"


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

Il est vraiment malade.


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2006)

En pleine forme, le mister G !  :love:


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il est vraiment malade.



T'es bien docteur !


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En fait, on se méprend généralement sur la grammaire sonnyboyenne : dans son expression fétiche, certains diraient son leitmotiv, le verbe n'est pas à l'impératif comme on aurait tendance à le croire en se basant sur des apriori sans fondement (c'est le cas de le dire ). Il s'agit tout bonnement d'un tout bête et néammoins charmant présent de l'indicatif.
> 
> C'est l'inversion de la position du verbe et du sujet (certains diraient qu'il sagit d'une anastrophe mais je tendrais à penser qu'il y a débat chez les modérateurs pour ranger cette si élégante figure de style dans cette catégorie un tant soit peu floue) qui donne ce charme indéfinissable à la prose de Sonny.
> 
> ...





Absolument merveilleux.

:rateau:


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il se cache sous un pseudo pour faire du hip-hop sans grand talent.




comprenne qui pourra mais Nery soit qui mal y pense et allez-gros ma Nonnes troppo...

où est le renard à queue rouge ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> [...]
> Donc, je traînais mes guêtres dans les allées virtuelles de la célèbre boutique quand, soudain, je tombai en arrêt devant le nom d'une artiste. C'était là, devant moi, écrit sur mon écran comme en lettres de feu : LORNA. Choc, stupeur et tremblements, et même un léger début d'[Finn_Atlas veille au grain, hin hin] pour couronner le tout. Quoi ? Lorna ? Notre Lorna ? *Ma* Lorna ? Je n'en revenais pas. J'avais beau l'avoir entendu fredonner dans un thread de sinistre mémoire, je m'attendais à tout sauf à la trouver là.


Rhooo ben :rose: moi qui pensais poster incognito :hein: ... me voilà donc décasfquée ...:rose:

:love:


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il se cache sous un pseudo pour faire du hip-hop sans grand talent.



J'ai toujours été pour le hip-hop classieux !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours été pour le hip-hop classieux !



Oui, mais avec des filles aux seins lourds dedans hein!


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais avec des filles aux seins lourds dedans hein!



A ça, les clips de Polo, ça dépote de la minette.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> A ça, les clips de Polo, ça dépote de la minette.


 
Je ne peux que confirmer, sans pour autant en dire plus...  Dis, tu veux pas lancer des stages HighKey video?


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux que confirmer, sans pour autant en dire plus...  Dis, tu veux pas lancer des stages HighKey video?



C'est vrai que ça changerait. 

Un stage carré HighKey.   

Doc désolé de polluer ton thread.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça changerait.
> 
> Un stage carré HighKey.
> 
> Doc désolé de polluer ton thread.


 


Bon alors revenons au sujet...

... moi j'm'en fous de toute manière Doc c'est pas mon ami...


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Doc désolé de polluer ton thread.




Ça lui apprendra à faire un thread populaire... 

Finalement, je le préfère quand il nous fait 10 pages de réflexion sur la basilique de Mormoi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça lui apprendra à faire un thread populaire...
> 
> Finalement, je le préfère quand il nous fait 10 pages de réflexion sur la basilique de Mormoi


A Leneu?


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

Ô Xavier Give me the night !  

Give me the night ! tuluttutu !
Give me the night ! tuluttutu !
Give me the night ! tuluttutu !
Give me the night ! tuluttutu !


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Doc désolé de polluer ton thread.





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ô Xavier Give me the night !
> 
> Give me the night ! tuluttutu !
> Give me the night ! tuluttutu !
> ...



Nous sommes heureux de vous annoncer, en avant-première mondiale, la parution aux éditions "L'hôpital : des nuits plus belles que vos jours" du très attendu traité du Professeur Popaul :

_*De la pollution nocturne*_

Préface du Docteur Evil,
Figures du Professeur SonnyBoy,
Mise en page de Mackie,

L'auteur remercie Le Professeur SuperMoquette pour avoir bien voulu effectuer à titre gracieux le traitement informatique des téraoctets de données d'expérience recueillies.

En vente dans toutes les bonnes brasseries.

PS. Une édition suisse, expurgée rapport à la réglementation sur la propreté des rues est annoncée pour Noël.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes heureux de vous annoncer, en avant-première mondiale, la parution aux éditions "L'hôpital : des nuits plus belles que vos jours" du très attendu traité du Professeur Popaul :
> 
> _*De la pollution nocturne*_
> 
> ...


 
 Je veux mon exemplaire! C'est énorme*. 

* enfin...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> A Leneu?



Hot ! The Ninja


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je veux mon exemplaire!



Comme t'es suisse, tu l'auras pas avant Noël, et encore, si t'es sage 
(ou alors il faut se le procurer sous le manteau, mais là c'est hors-charte )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comme t'es suisse, tu l'auras pas avant Noël, et encore, si t'es sage
> (ou alors il faut se le procurer sous le manteau, mais là c'est hors-charte )


Sous le manteau du Pére Noël?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ô Xavier Give me the night !
> 
> Give me the night ! tuluttutu !
> Give me the night ! tuluttutu !
> ...


Rhaaaaaaaaaaa ! J'adôôôre ! Grand fou ! :love: 

_Note pour quand Cyril m'aura nommé admin : virer LucG, WebO et, prioritairement, krystof._


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaaaaaaaaa ! J'adôôôre ! Grand fou ! :love:
> 
> _Note pour quand Cyril m'aura nommé admin._



Mackie, sors de ce corps !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, sors de ce corps !


Tu le flattes.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

heu, excusez moi, c'est ici la séance de dédicace de mes auteurs favoris?

Alors ce sera SVP: A mon oliv'.

C'est tout.

merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> heu, excusez moi, c'est ici la séance de dédicace de mes auteurs favoris?
> 
> Alors ce sera SVP: A mon oliv'.
> 
> ...


Sois le bienvenu, jeune faon. Dis-moi, toi qui semble avoir un goût assuré, tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sois le bienvenu, jeune faon. Dis-moi, toi qui semble avoir un goût assuré, tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?



Moi, j'aime les films de majorettes, ça compte ?  

(en deuxième choix, j'aime les films de rugbymens.   )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aime les films de majorettes, ça compte ?
> 
> (en deuxième choix, j'aime les films de rugbymens.   )


Toi tu es une cause perdue... Mais, heureusement, tu as beaucoup d'amis (dont certains sont, comment dire ? d'une anatomie plaisante et compatible. Une sorte de _Plug and Play_ si l'on veut.)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sois le bienvenu, jeune faon. Dis-moi, toi qui semble avoir un goût assuré, tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?



ben, ça dépend, faut voir... Si la salle est bonne et que le pop corn est frais, ça se discute. Tu penses à quoi là, je vois pas bien le fondement de ta remarque. 

Non, :afraid::afraid:, t'oserais pas :afraid::afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aime les films de majorettes, ça compte ?


Tu sais à l'école primaire je faisais les majorettes dans la cour de récré avec des copines...  

Mythique.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Non, :afraid::afraid:, t'oserais pas :afraid::afraid:


46 ans hein ? Non, j'oserais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais à l'école primaire je faisais les majorettes dans la cour de récré avec des copines...
> 
> Mythique.


C'est bon, tu peux éditer, j'ai une copie d'écran.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, tu peux éditer, j'ai une copie d'écran.


 
   :love: 

Mais, comme on me le demande en régie, je n'ai hélas pas de photos...  

Quand à une des copines en question, je l'ai revue 13-14 ans après: elle s'en souvenait encore...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> 46 ans hein ? Non, j'oserais pas.



Par contre si une Messaline passe dans le coin, je veux bien lui expliquer la règle si tu veux ....


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais à l'école primaire je faisais les majorettes dans la cour de récré avec des copines...
> 
> Mythique.



héhéhéhhéhéhéhéhééh

WebO Majorettes et SonnyBoy en tutu. 
C'est l'avenir du monde libre !


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ... je vois pas bien le fondement de ta remarque.



Nous, se n'est pas les fondements de ta remarque qu'on regarde.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhéhéhhéhéhéhéhééh
> 
> WebO Majorettes et SonnyBoy en tutu.
> C'est l'avenir du monde libre !




heu, c'est pas pour dire mais sur ce coup là, je me demande si je préfère pas être enfermé..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> heu, c'est pas pour dire mais sur ce coup là, je me demande si je préfère pas être enfermé..


Tu es trop douillet


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais à l'école primaire je faisais les majorettes dans la cour de récré avec des copines...


Sans déconner, je ne suis pourtant pas du genre moqueur, mais ça, ça va me tenir la soirée.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu es trop douillet



non, sensible. Mon coeur n'y résisterait pas :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sans déconner, je ne suis pourtant pas du genre moqueur, mais ça, ça va me tenir la soirée.



Tu as raison, pas moqueur... Différent, juste différent.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sans déconner, je ne suis pourtant pas du genre moqueur, mais ça, ça va me tenir la soirée.


 
Je pourrais dire à mes enfants: je l'ai tenue à DocEvil pendant toute une soirée...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrais dire à mes enfants: je l'ai tenue à DocEvil pendant toute une soirée...



Déjà fait depuis bien longtemps.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Déjà fait depuis bien longtemps.




je suis nouveau moi, pourriez vous être explicite?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Déjà fait depuis bien longtemps.


 
Stop. Je ne veux pas en savoir plus... c'est déjà trop...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Stop. Je ne veux pas en savoir plus... c'est déjà trop...


Whoa l'aut hé... Ça joue les pudiques et ça joue du bâton avec des petites filles !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Whoa l'aut hé... Ça joue les pudiques et ça joue du bâton avec des petites filles !


 
Je sens que ça va me coller...     

Ferme les yeux, imagine WebO en schlapettes, lunettes jaunes sur le front, chemise à fleur, et défilant au milieu des majorettes réquisitionnées pour la fête communale du village.

Tu visualises là. C'est bon?


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2006)

Web'O a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais à l'école primaire je faisais les majorettes dans la cour de récré avec des copines...



Il y a de l'évolution : aux AES tu fais Marylin Monroe dans "certains l'aiment chaude"


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Whoa l'aut hé... Ça joue les pudiques et ça joue du bâton avec des petites filles !



Note que ça pouvait être l'inverse aussi, histoire de faire réviser le mouvement


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y a de l'évolution : aux AES tu fais Marylin Monroe dans "certains l'aiment chaude"




Qui joue la bouche d'aération? Ils sont combiens?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y a de l'évolution : aux AES tu fais Marylin Monroe dans "certains l'aiment chaude"


 
Et encore, tu m'as pas vue récemment...  Sharon Stone dans _Basic Instinct_ peut aller se rhabiller fissa.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, tu m'as pas vue récemment...  Sharon Stone dans _Basic Instinct_ peut aller se rhabiller fissa.


Tu veux dire que, quand tu croises les jambes, on ne voit rien mais tout le monde en parle ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que, quand tu croises les jambes, on ne voit rien mais tout le monde en parle ?


 
La preuve.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Qui joue la bouche d'aération? Ils sont combiens?



Excellente question


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

Comme je sent que ce soir c'est soirée gaudriole, je poste cette image ô combien symbolique.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

J'adore poster des conneries pendant que ça parle terrorisme à la télé.


----------



## anntraxh (27 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais à l'école primaire je faisais les majorettes dans la cour de récré avec des copines...
> 
> Mythique.





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Mais, comme on me le demande en régie, je n'ai hélas pas de photos...


De l'époque, non, sans doute , mais récente  il y a !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> De l'époque, non, sans doute , mais récente  il y a !




Bon vous enlevez un candidat pour la bouhe d'aération. nan,; nan, merci. .. désolé


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> De l'époque, non, sans doute , mais récente  il y a !



C'est ENORME !!!   

Attend que la machine soit réparée et tu te prends un méga coup de boule dans le pif.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

Merci anntraxh... je crois qu'on y est... 


_J'aurais peut-être dû me taire... _​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci anntraxh... je crois qu'on y est...
> 
> 
> _J'aurais peut-être dû me taire... _​



t'as atteint l'orgasme?


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

>




J'ai les corps caverneux qui tricotent des napperons ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai les corps caverneux qui tricotent des napperons ! :rose:


La ptite au fond, elle fait un peu hommasse, vous ne trouvez pas ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2006)

Je regrette de pas avoir été là quand la photo a été publiée  Je me rappelle de la mort de De Gaulle, de la descente d'escalier de Neil Armstrong sur la lune, de l'éclipse totale de 1961, de la signature des accords d'Evian mais, Webo en majorette, avoir raté ce scoop de quelques heures, je m'en veux !


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> La ptite au fond, elle fait un peu hommasse, vous ne trouvez pas ?



Je n'ai d'yeux que pour la blonde du premier plan, celle avec le regard qui tutoie les hommes !


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça changerait.
> 
> Un stage carré HighKey.
> 
> Doc désolé de polluer ton thread.




je suis ton homme :love:


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je regrette de pas avoir été là quand la photo a été publiée  Je me rappelle de la mort de De Gaulle, de la descente d'escalier de Neil Armstrong sur la lune, de l'éclipse totale de 1961, de la signature des accords d'Evian mais, Webo en majorette, avoir raté ce scoop de quelques heures, je m'en veux !



dis, tu aurais encore l'autographe que t'as signé Louis XIII lors de la signature du Traité de Péronne ? parce que mon père aimerait bien en avoir une reproduction...


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai d'yeux que pour la blonde du premier plan, celle avec le regard qui tutoie les hommes !



ça va pas être possible ...


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis ton homme :love:



Eh bien, quelle soirée ! Où l'on apprend que Web'O se travestit en majorette dès qu'il a 5 minutes de libres et que Foguenne et Mackie sont ensembles !


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, quelle soirée ! Où l'on apprend que Web'O se travestit en majorette dès qu'il a 5 minutes de libres et que Foguenne et Mackie sont ensembles !



on va visiter une abbaye ce week-end


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis ton homme :love:




private joke :
je viens d'avoir deux coup de fils scandalisés : un de Silvia qui te reproche de draguer d'autres personnes et ensuite de vouloir te faire son mec... 

et un autre de Mini qui dit que la place est de toute façon déjà prise et que si Foguenne le trompe avec toi, il trompera foguenne avec moi... même que c'est déjà fait d'ailleurs...


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dis, tu aurais encore l'autographe que t'as signé Louis XIII lors de la signature du Traité de Péronne ? parce que mon père aimerait bien en avoir une reproduction...



Là, faut demander à Aricosec, moi je relève du néolithique, pas du paléolithique


----------



## La mouette (27 Mars 2006)

Même Super Mario fait des signes lorsqu'il voit WebO en majorette ...


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> private joke :
> je viens d'avoir deux coup de fils scandalisés : un de Silvia qui te reproche de draguer d'autres personnes et ensuite de vouloir te faire son mec...
> 
> et un autre de Mini qui dit que la place est de toute façon déjà prise et que si Foguenne le trompe avec toi, il trompera foguenne avec moi... même que c'est déjà fait d'ailleurs...




jusque ici tout va bien


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on va visiter une abbaye ce week-end


Tu as mal compris : ce n'est pas une abbaye mais "des abeilles"* : Paul va photographier des ruches. Tel que c'est parti, mon pauvre mackie, tu vas sécher au soleil comme un ****** de lézard crevé, le premier rade à 10 bornes, bien trop loin pour tes p'tites jambes. Surtout avec la langue qui double de volume chaque minute !

* Ceci étant, vu l'accent impossible du Belge nictalope, l'erreur est humaine.

_Edit : Nictalope ca passe !_


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu as mal compris : ce n'est pas une abbaye mais "des abeilles"* : Paul va photographier des ruches. Tel que c'est parti, mon pauvre mackie, tu vas sécher au soleil comme un ****** de lézard crevé, le premier rade à 10 bornes, bien trop



j'ai toujours des resserves  j'ai des gueuzes au frais


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours des resserves



Ah ca, pas de doute ! Tous les jours tu en trouve une nouvelle !  Là, tu vois, j'aurais parié sur le "Z" : et non !


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah ca, pas de doute ! Tous les jours tu en trouve une nouvelle !  Là, tu vois, j'aurais parié sur le "Z" : et non !



c'est pas moi monsieur mais le correcteur de safari  bon j'ai soif, une petite blanche pour la route


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Edit : Nictalope ca passe !_




je me ferais crucifier pour moins que ça... 

mais alors avec du miel sur tout le corps et des abeilles* aussi pour me lécher le corps et m'enfoncer leurs dards dans ma peau rougie de plaisir ou d'autre chose... 

Édith : Amok écrit dans Technikart ou quoi ? c'est quoi cette orthographe déplorable ? 
j'ai pas dit ce que je voulais après le * mais je laisse à rezba le soin de trouver des remplaçantes aux abeilles !


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> +  +  +  +



Tu me sembles bien siffleur ce soir ! Y'a anguille ?!


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu me sembles bien siffleur ce soir ! Y'a anguille ?!



du tout


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu me sembles bien siffleur ce soir ! Y'a anguille ?!


tu penses à un film ?


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Amok écrit dans Technikart ou quoi ? c'est quoi cette orthographe déplorable ?



Oui, t'as vu ?! Je sême les S à tout vent ce soir ! C'est "soirée Mackie"


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, t'as vu ?! Je sême les S à tout vent ce soir ! C'est "soirée Mackie"




tant que c'est les S... 

ya que dans Technikart que j'ai vu nictalope écrit comme celà... mais en même temps, j'ai juste vu, pas lu... 

Edith : au vu de cette page; LucG devrait être modérateur !


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ya que dans Technikart que j'ai vu nictalope écrit comme celà... mais en même temps, j'ai juste vu, pas lu...



Moi je dis que si c'est écrit dans Technikart, c'est que c'est vrai !


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis que si c'est écrit dans Technikart, c'est que c'est vrai !



tu me rappelles un jeune beau gosse de Marseille...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

J'en ai vu des fils partir en sucette, mais ce soir, vous me gâtez. Plus classieux, tu meurs.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai vu des fils partir en sucette, mais ce soir, vous me gâtez. Plus classieux, tu meurs.


tu vas pas nous reprocher de nous y mettre à trois pour te faire plaisir?!! bon, Amok, amène Mackie ! qu'on en finisse par le pal !!


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu me rappelles un jeune beau gosse de Marseille...



Ce n'est pas moi alors : Doc te dira que je ne suis pas si jeune que ca !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

C'est peut-être aussi que Rémi n'est pas si jeune non plus, et qu'il n'est pas touché par Alzheimer en tout cas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai vu des fils partir en sucette, mais ce soir, vous me gâtez. Plus classieux, tu meurs.



Ouais... et quand on voit le casting ; il serait déplacé d'accuser le poisson d'avoir la rage pour pouvoir le noyer peinard...


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être aussi que Rémi n'est pas si jeune non plus, et qu'il n'est pas touché par Alzheimer en tout cas



bande de vieux


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être aussi que Rémi n'est pas si jeune non plus, et qu'il n'est pas touché par Alzheimer en tout cas



  

je pensais à Tyler... j'ose à peine imaginer à  quel point la chair amokienne doit être flappie à son grand âge... 

LucG est trop vieux pour ça, il doit ressembler à ces bois secs desquls ont fait des batons de marche... 



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... et quand on voit le casting ; il serait déplacé d'accuser le poisson d'avoir la rage pour pouvoir le noyer peinard...



mais loin de nous, l'idée de vouloir noyer qui que ce soit, doumé... 

n'empêche, tu devrais enfiler tes chaussettes en béton, je t'emmène faire de la plongée depuis le hameau de Capri près de Calvi...


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> LucG est trop vieux pour ça, il doit ressembler à ces bois secs desquls ont fait des batons de marche...



On s'y croirait !


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2006)

et bien, je note qu'on ne s'embête pas pendant que je m'endors devant "mots croisés".


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

purée, si j'avais un avatar où deux sublimes filles m'embrassaient en toute fraternité... je ne m'ennuierais jamais...

quoiqu'elles peuvent oublier la fraternité avec moi et passer aux choses sérieuses !  

je me disais qu'il manquait quelqu'un !!


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2006)

Oui mais là je dois aller me coucher, j'ai des manifs à regarder à la télé demain.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là je dois aller me coucher, j'ai des manifs à regarder à la télé demain.




paul : faut qu'"on cause !! viens passer une semaine de thalasso à la Baule tiens...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2006)

Salauds d'anarchistes!!!


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> paul : faut qu'"on cause !! viens passer une semaine de thalasso à la Baule tiens...



Pas le temps, trop de manif. 
Et puis c'est dangereux la france, je l'ai vu dans le poste.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

tant que les corses ne font pas exploser des administrations en grève, tout va bien !


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là je dois aller me coucher, j'ai des manifs à regarder à la télé demain.



et moi des trains a attendre  et une partie de bowling demain soir


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2006)

Bon c'est pas tout ça, mais je suis trempée!


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas tout ça, mais je suis trempée!



grande coquine !  :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas tout ça, mais je suis trempée!



tu a encore fait quoi en majorette ?  tu tes retrouver a genoux avec 10 monsieurs peu vêtu autour ?


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a encore fait quoi en majorette ?  tu tes retrouver a genoux avec 10 monsieurs peu vêtu autour ?




mmackie : WebO est trop vieux pour encore aller à des cosplay !


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mmackie : WebO est trop vieux pour encore aller à des cosplay !



a donc il l'en a fait pas mal :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là je dois aller me coucher, j'ai des manifs à regarder à la télé demain.






			
				Weboliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas tout ça, mais je suis trempée!



T'as failli rater la météo !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> grande coquine !  :love:












			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a encore fait quoi en majorette ?  tu tes retrouver a genoux avec 10 monsieurs peu vêtu autour ?



Là, je vais me coucher!


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2006)

tien tien  que des vert qui blablate et pas un seul poste dans le sujet!!!!!! 






:love:​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Mesdames, mesdemoiselles, messieurs.

Nous venons d'assister au premier post à pollution nocturne.

Ainsi que mentionné plus haut; cette expérience sera détaillée par les docteurs Evil, Sonny et SM.


Je vous remercie de votre attention.


:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Salut les nazes
Alors ça floode, ça floode, ça oublie le sujet, à c'que j'vois!
Bobby part faire un tour, paf, que des conneries... 

Tiens vous m'faites marrer avec vos histoires de star, l'aut' qui s'la pète, là, passqu'il en connait une ou deux, complétement obscures!!  
Hin hin!! (rire sarcastique)

Alors que moi, mon frangin c'est une star, une vraie.
Une rock star même...
La preuve.

Et quand on parle de famille, LA D'ACCORD, on peut la ramener! 


(Quoi, j'vous l'avais jamais dit?)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Salut les nazes
> Alors ça floode, ça floode, ça oublie le sujet, à c'que j'vois!
> Bobby part faire un tour, paf, que des conneries...
> 
> ...



et nous voyons arriver à la corde Bobby en casaque orange, saura t'il remonter son handicap (vu la gueule du handicap. enfin ce que j'en dis),...


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> l'aut' qui s'la pète, là, passqu'il en connait une ou deux, complétement obscures!!
> Hin hin!! (rire sarcastique)




Bengilli Star obscure ! Là a mon avis c'est non seulement le ban, mais en plus l'effacement de tous les comptes, les messages à la trappe ! Le néant a ta place. Juste un petit nuage de gaz qui se dissipe, puis plus rien !


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bengilli Star obscure ! Là a mon avis c'est non seulement le ban, mais en plus l'effacement de tous les comptes, les messages à la trappe ! Le néant a ta place. Juste un petit nuage de gaz qui se dissipe, puis plus rien !


Tu dis ça passque t'es jaloux.
T'aimerais bien appartenir à une famille de stars, c'est tout! 



 


(Bon, je sors, j'ai un truc super urgent à faire très très loin...)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça passque t'es jaloux.
> T'aimerais bien appartenir à une famille de stars, c'est tout!
> 
> 
> ...



attends bobby, j'ai les même à la maison


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Alors que moi, mon frangin c'est une star, une vraie.
> Une rock star même...
> La preuve.



C'est sa situation géographique qui fait qu'il est reconnu comme tel ?  Si c'est le cas, il doit bien rester quelques places à prendre, histoire de faire partie du saint sérail.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est sa situation géographique qui fait qu'il est reconnu comme tel ?  Si c'est le cas, il doit bien rester quelques places à prendre, histoire de faire partie du saint sérail.


la voilà, en guest star .


bonjour ma reine:love:

Allez tous vous rhabiller, elle est là


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2006)

Comme notre Xaviernounet d'amour est très/trop modeste, je tiens à vous signaler que c'est lui qui prête sa voix à ce morceau ma foix, assez revigorent et très justement appelé "Just fu**"  

Bengilli n'est pas en reste mais comme vous pouvez l'imaginer, ne peut pas, sous son vrai nom, officier dans un groupuscule technoïde, leur dernier album s'appelle à raison "KillerMachine"


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2006)

No One Can Do It Better a-t-il précisé 




 PS pour mon filleul : :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est sa situation géographique qui fait qu'il est reconnu comme tel ?




Que nenni, c'est son nom de famille... 
Mais on peut toujours s'arranger.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme notre Xaviernounet d'amour est très/trop modeste, je tiens à vous signaler que c'est lui qui prête sa voix à ce morceau ma foix, assez revigorent et très justement appelé "Just fu**"


Mon Paulounet à moi que j'ai, je suis désolé de te décevoir, mais ce n'est pas moi qui chante sur cette chanson.
En revanche, on pourra retrouver ma voix sur les titres suivants : F*ck Me, F*ck Me Again, F*ck Me F*ck Me et F*ck Me Till I'm Dead. À noter, une petite participation à F*ck Me? F*ck You!.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon Paulounet à moi que j'ai, je suis désolé de te décevoir, mais ce n'est pas moi qui chante sur cette chanson.
> En revanche, on pourra retrouver ma voix sur les titres suivants : F*ck Me, F*ck Me Again, F*ck Me F*ch Me et F*ck Me Till I'm Dead. À noter, une petite participation à F*ck Me? F*ck You!.  :love:



c'était la bande orginale du film de gladiateurs?:afraid:


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

_même si on n'y croit pas, bah ficelle est pour quelque chose dans ce qui me concerne !! _


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon Paulounet à moi que j'ai, je suis désolé de te décevoir, mais ce n'est pas moi qui chante sur cette chanson.
> En revanche, on pourra retrouver ma voix sur les titres suivants : F*ck Me, F*ck Me Again, F*ck Me F*ck Me et F*ck Me Till I'm Dead. À noter, une petite participation à F*ck Me? F*ck You!.  :love:



Ben alors, Doc, ton mac a des vapeurs que tu arrêtes pas de faire des fsck ?


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _même si on n'y croit pas, bah ficelle est pour quelque chose dans ce qui me concerne !! _



moi


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> moi



que tu es lâche et vil !! t'oublie quand tu m'emmenais comme un pirate danser à la guinguette ?


----------



## toys (5 Avril 2006)

mes ami(e)s s'est plus des tars que des star mais je mes aime bien quand même.:rose:


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> que tu es lâche et vil !! t'oublie quand tu m'emmenais comme un pirate danser à la guinguette ?



ni lache... ni vil.. mais mes amis aprecient ma discretion


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'oublie quand tu m'emmenais comme un pirate danser à la guinguette ?




mince... tu te deguises vachement bien en "ta mere" !


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mince... tu te deguises vachement bien en "ta mere" !



"ma mère" n'est pas si mince !  elle est même 'achement forte ma mère !! pis d'abord, le train de tes injures roule sur les rails de mon indifférence...


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2006)

ouais, ben qu'elle fasse péter les ficelles, et j'arrêterais le train !


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Avril 2006)

C'est beau comme une chanson de Johnny, ce qu'Alèm vient de dire, et toi tu casses tout...
Aucun respect.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau comme une chanson de Johnny, ce qu'Alèm vient de dire, et toi tu casses tout...
> Aucun respect.




Oui bah alors il a vachement pompé Georges Abitbol le bougre !


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau comme une chanson de Johnny, ce qu'Alèm vient de dire, et toi tu casses tout...
> Aucun respect.



t'inquiettes, respect rime avec canapé, ou écraser, et de dans ce cas, Remi sait qu'il vaut mieux se la fermer... n'est-ce pas gribouille !!


----------



## toys (5 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui bah alors il a vachement pompé Georges Abitbol le bougre !


le style de mec qui confond la classe et la coquetterie s'est bien ça


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le style de mec qui confond la classe et la coquetterie s'est bien ça



merde, on avait bien besoin d'un newbie


----------



## toys (5 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> merde, on avait bien besoin d'un newbie


tu sais se qui te dit les newbie:


(Ecran Bleu, la voix de Georges lit le texte)
 Attention, ce flim n'est pas un flim sur le cyclimse, merci de votre compréhension.

(Fondu sur une carte)
 Une autre voix off : Entre l'Australia et la South America, dans l'océan South Pacific, l'atoll de Pom Pom Galli.

(Un bateau)
(La cabine de Georges)
 V12 : V12 appelle le capitaine Georges Abitbol! V12 appelle le capitaine Georges Abitbol ! Quelqu'un vous demande sur le pont.
Georges : Qui ?
 V12 : Un dénommé José.
Georges : Ok, j'arrive V12.

(Sur le pont)
José : Ah, voilà enfin le roi de la classe, l'homme trop bien sappé : Abitbol! Alors comme ça, t'as été élu l'homme le plus classe du monde. Laisse moi rire, style le grand cowboy des fonds marins, genre qui fait rêver les ménagères. Sauf que moi j'les baise les ménagères. Non? C'est pas vrai?
Georges : Ecoute moi bien mon p'tit José. Tu baises les ménagères, bien, tu dois avoir le cul qui brille. Mais c'est pas ça qu'on appelle la classe. J'te dis ça en qualité d'homme le plus classe du monde.
José : Hey, je t'arrête tout de suite. La classe, c'est d'être chic dans sa manière de s'habiller. Rien de tel que d'aller chez Azédin Ahlahïa ou même de s'acheter des sous-pulls, chez Ioji Yamamoto.
Georges : Excuses moi de te dire ça mon pauvre José, mais tu confond un peu tout. Tu fais un amalgame entre la coqueterie et la classe. Tu es fou, tu dépenses tout ton argent dans les habits et accessoires de modes, mais tu es ridicule. Enfin, si ça te plait, c'est toi qui les porte. Mais moi si tu veux mon opinion, ça fait un peu "has been".
José : Oh la vache! Moi ? j'ai l'air Has been ! J'en ai pour plus d'une barre de fringue sur moi, alors va te faire mettre!
Georges : Tu n'es vraiment pas très sympa. Mais le train de tes injures roule sur le rail de mon indifférence. Je préfère partir plutôt que d'entendre ça, plutôt que d'être sourd.
José : Bien! Considère qu'on est plus amis! Abitbol...

(Durant une tempête, Georges est avec Isabelle)
Georges : Tiens regarde! les Anglais ont débarqué. On va être obligé de passer par derrière. Tu sais, par ce long tunnel tout sombre qui sent pas très bon.
Isabelle : Oh Georges, quel poëte vous faites, vous me surprenez. On ne m'a jamais parlé comme ça. J'ai connu des hommes, mais jamais des comme vous.
Georges : Hey, tu sais à qui tu parles là ?
Isabelle : Oui !

PAF ! (un éclair)

Georges : Abritons nous, ça va pas tarder à péter.
Isabelle : Et encore, c'est rien.
Georges : Ahh bravo. Bon pousse toi, laisse moi passer.

(Sur le pont)
Georges : Bon V12, c'est quoi ce bordel alors?
 V12 : Ben ce bordel, c'est qu'il pleut comme vache qui pisse!
Georges : Ah bravo, merci du renseignement, heureusement qu'tu es là.
 V12 : Mais patron...
Georges : Quoi 'Patron' ? Tu veux que je dise à tout le monde que ton vrai nom c'est pas V12, c'est Travers de Porc Sel Poivre? Bon je vais chercher des serviettes éponges avec des imprimés dessus. Ah celle là... non... Celle là... ah celle là, ça va.
(Il fait le tour du bateau)
Georges : Ca c'est bon, c'est épongé... Ca c'est bon, c'est réparé... Ca, ça roule... Oh ****** et ça ! Faut pas laisser ça comme ça les enfants !
(Un éclair, un mat tombe et écrase Georges)
Georges : Ohh ah...
Isabelle : Georges !...Georges...Oh mon dieu Georges !...ahhh... oh...
Georges : Ah, monde de merde.
Isabelle : Oh Georges...

(Générique)

(Dave écoute la radio dans sa voiture)
 Radio : Et puis, je vous rappelle la principale information de cette édition : la disparition subite de Georges Abitbol qui depuis plus de quinze ans portait officiellement le titre de l'homme le plus classe du monde. L'amérique vient de perdre un de ses plus prestigieux ambassadeurs. Et maintenant, un petit peu de musique avec Alain Souchon.
Dave : Oh non, pas lui !
(Il roule comme un taré)
Dave : Ah ! (et tape sur son volant)
(Il renverse une majorette)
Dave : ******.

(Bureau)
Dave : Bonjour patron, j'peux entrer?
Patron : Ah Dave, tu tombes bien, entre. On prépare un dossier sur Georges Abitbol. Tu vas te mettre sur le coup mais tu seras pas tout seul. Tu seras avec Peter et Steven.
Dave : Peter et Steven... j'les aime bien. Mais pourquoi j'peux pas travailler seul ?
Patron : Parce que t'es trop mauvais.
Dave : Ah, ben là patron, vous m'avez convaincu, c'est une bonne raison. Je vais travailler avec Peter et Steven.
Patron : Ben alors ?
Dave : Ben ok, j'y vais.
(Dave sort de la pièce, Peter et Steven sont déjà là)
Steven : Ce charlot? J'savais pas qu'il existait encore.
Patron : Ben va falloir vous y habituez parce qu'il va travailler avec vous sur ce dossier. C'est une idée de notre ami Callaghan, une idée lumineuse.
Callaghan : Ah arrêtez vos conneries patron. C'est mon fils, mon fiston, pfff... J'sais pas pourquoi, il s'est attaché à moi. Alors, je l'aide.
Steven : Peut-être qu'il avait personne d'autre à qui s'attacher, mais de quoi on parle là?
Patron : Ben j'vais te dire de quoi on parle. Où vous en êtes avec la nécro de Georges Abitbol? Vous bossez un peu ? Humm ?
Steven : On vient de s'y mettre, mais on a déjà quelques p'tites idées.
Peter : On va interroger des tas de gens. Tout ceux qui l'ont aimé, qui l'ont haïs, bref tout ceux qui l'ont approché et qui l'on connu. Ca fait déjà du boulot.
Patron : Quoi d'autre?
Peter : Et puis, c'est pas tout!
Steven : Oui, on a pensé qu'on devrait expliquer ses dernières paroles.
Patron : 'Monde de Merde' Vous avez raison.
Peter : Ouaih, on en a chié pour trouver c'te idée. On a été charette.
Patron : L'homme le plus classe du monde meurt, et ses dernières paroles c'est "monde de merde". Pourquoi il a dit ça? C'est ce que j'veux savoir!
Steven : Merci, c'est pas facile à trouver.
Patron : C'est surement un nom, si c'est une femme, je veux savoir quelle femme. Si c'est un cheval, je veux savoir dans quelle course!
Peter : Nous, on pensait que ça pouvait être un traineau.

(Fondu : Orson Welles dans le parc d'un splendide chateau)
Orson : Bonjour, c'est moi Orson Welles. Ceci est ma maison que vous voyez derrière là. Pas mal non? C'est Français. Je m'permets d'interrompre ce flim parce qu'on s'fou un peu de ma gueule. C'est du vol et du plagiat. J'aime pas trop les voleurs et les fils de pute. Dans ce flim, le héros meurt au début et des journalistes décident d'enquêter sur ses dernières paroles... comme dans Citizen Kane. J'appelle ça du plagiat. Les journalistes vont interviewer des gens sur le héros. Vous allez voir que les témoignages, ça va être des flashback. J'le vois trop arrivé.
PAN ! (Il se fait tiré dessus)
Orson : Ah... rosebud !
PLOUF (il tombe dans les douves)


----------



## toys (5 Avril 2006)

il m'en reste 17 pages aussi


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il m'en reste 17 pages aussi




si tu veux mon avis, toi t'es un perave !

georges, lui au moins, avait la classe....


----------



## toys (5 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux mon avis, toi t'es un perave !
> 
> georges, lui au moins, avais la classe....



j'ai jamais dit que j'avais la classe !!!!

mais que c'était un monde de merde alors sa OUI


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Tu devrais continuer tes copier-coller  Ton orthographe s'améliore


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais dit que j'avais la classe !!!!
> 
> mais que c'était un monde de merde alors sa OUI



tu n'est pas  george  donc tu ne peu pas dire "monde de merde" bon ben je vais manger un ouiche :love:


----------



## nato kino (5 Avril 2006)

C'est valable aussi pour la taupe les copier/coller.


----------



## toys (7 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais continuer tes copier-coller  Ton orthographe s'améliore



pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con!


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con! pas con!




Pas une faute !


----------

